# Emperor Group Buy Order!



## Dalepenkala (Jun 18, 2014)

*NOTE: This order will close at 6:00pm EST on Sunday 6/22/2014*

Ok this is a formal order post for the Emperors in RHD/BT.  The prices include shipping to me and estimated custom charges. If customs charges are more, I will let you know and a PP request for any additional amount will be sent. If I have overestimated anything, the excess will either be refunded to you or donated to the IAP at your request.

Prices are as follows:
Rollerball = 42.00ea
Fountain = 47.00ea
Bushings = 2.50 set
Extra tubes = .55 set

I have attached a spreadsheet order form for placing your order.  I think this will be easy for all people involved. The spreadsheet is already programmed so all you need to do is put in how many of what you want and it will give you a total in red for your order.Then email me the order form to: *dalepenkalaATgmailDOTcom*

All payments will be through PayPal.  You may use the same email address for my PayPal account as well. The PayPal fee's are 3.774% and will automatically calculate the fee for you in the spreadsheet.  If you rather me send you a request/invoice let me know in the email with your order form.

Please provide me with ALL shipping and contact information including a phone # where I can reach you in the event I need to quickly.

Shipping time is stated on Dayacom's website as 3-4 weeks after payment is received. However based on information gathered from a couple other sources it could be as long as 6-8 weeks.  As I get information about this order I will post updates for everyone so you are kept in the loop!

My contact information is as follows:
Dale Penkala
*dalepenkalaATgmailDOTcom*

Please see my signature below and you will see my websites and FB page for more information on me.


----------



## MikeL (Jun 18, 2014)

Placed my order.  Thanks for coordinating.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jun 18, 2014)

MikeL said:


> Placed my order.  Thanks for coordinating.



Your welcome Mike!

Thanks for participating.


----------



## Crashmph (Jun 18, 2014)

Order placed via sent email.  Thank you for organizing this.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks and your welcome!



Crashmph said:


> Order placed via sent email.  Thank you for organizing this.


----------



## wizard (Jun 19, 2014)

Placed my order.  PP sent. Thanks so much for coordinating the buy!!
Doc


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jun 19, 2014)

wizard said:


> Placed my order.  PP sent. Thanks so much for coordinating the buy!!
> Doc



Your welcome! Thanks for participating!


----------



## jallan (Jun 19, 2014)

Placed my order yesterday and thanks Dale & Jen for doing this
Jallan


----------



## wizard (Jun 19, 2014)

Placed a second order. PP sent.
Thank you!
Doc


----------



## plano_harry (Jun 19, 2014)

Email order sent


----------



## dtswebb (Jun 19, 2014)

Thank you for taking this one on.  Order and payment made.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jun 19, 2014)

dtswebb said:


> Thank you for taking this one on.  Order and payment made.


 
Thank you for participating and your welcome!


----------



## Swagopenturner (Jun 19, 2014)

Now all we have to do is wait for Dayacom!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jun 19, 2014)

Daleandjen08 said:


> dtswebb said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for taking this one on.  Order and payment made.
> ...


 
Ok as of 3:55 pm 6/19/2014 these are the people I have received a spreadsheet from.


*MikeL*
***    dtswebb*
***wizard*
***Swagopenturner*
***    jallan*
***chrashmph*
***plano_harry*


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 20, 2014)

just sent mine.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jun 20, 2014)

firewhatfire said:


> just sent mine.


 

Got it Phil!

Thanks for participating!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Dale, could you please invoice my paypal it is the same as my email address. I will pay right away..


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks Dale.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jun 21, 2014)

mikespenturningz said:


> Thanks Dale.




Your welcome Mike!


----------



## BeSquare (Jun 22, 2014)

My order is in, thanks for putting this together Dale!


----------



## Skeleton2014 (Jun 22, 2014)

Dale: Just sent you my order... Thanks for doing the group buy on this!! Jeff


----------



## manik (Jun 22, 2014)

Sorry I was out of town for 3 days.
Order for 2 each and payment sent now.
Thanks for your hard work.
Dave


----------



## jcm71 (Jun 22, 2014)

Dale,
Spreadsheet and PayPal payment sent.  Thanks for doing this.

John


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jun 22, 2014)

Skeleton2014 said:


> Dale: Just sent you my order... Thanks for doing the group buy on this!! Jeff


 
Got it! Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jun 22, 2014)

manik said:


> Sorry I was out of town for 3 days.
> Order for 2 each and payment sent now.
> Thanks for your hard work.
> Dave


 
Got it! Thanks Dave!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jun 22, 2014)

BURLMAN said:


> Dale,
> Spreadsheet and PayPal payment sent.  Thanks for doing this.
> 
> John


 

Got it! Thanks John!


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 22, 2014)

*Pretty Prompt*

Hi I think you'll find Dayacom to be prompt in their delivery.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jun 22, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> Hi I think you'll find Dayacom to be prompt in their delivery.



Thanks LeRoy!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jun 23, 2014)

Ok this buy is now closed. Thanks to all the participants! I will post more info as I get it.

Thanks!


----------



## raar25 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sorry I missed this.  Four days does not seem like enough time to have a group buy open since some of us dont get into IAP every day.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jun 23, 2014)

raar25 said:


> Sorry I missed this.  Four days does not seem like enough time to have a group buy open since some of us dont get into IAP every day.



PM sent Ray!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jun 24, 2014)

Ok just letting you all know that our order has now been placed and paid for. As I get more info from Dayacom I will pass it along to you in this thread.

Now off to bed!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 7, 2014)

Daleandjen08 said:


> Ok just letting you all know that our order has now been placed and paid for. As I get more info from Dayacom I will pass it along to you in this thread.
> 
> Now off to bed!



Just letting you all know that I got an email from Dayacom that the tenitive ship date for our order is July 25th.

Thanks!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 11, 2014)

FYI the pen kits are in LA. I need to get the customs fees paid and they will ship to my place. Ahead of schedule!


----------



## Swagopenturner (Jul 18, 2014)

Just got an email from PayPal stating my package has been shipped.  That was faster than expected!


----------



## jallan (Jul 18, 2014)

I also just got am email from PayPal that my package has been shipped. What great service. Thanks Dale


----------



## jcm71 (Jul 18, 2014)

Ditto on the above two posts.  Thanks, Dale.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 18, 2014)

Well I have gotten all the orders boxed and ready to be dropped off at the PO Saturday morning. I will post here when they are dropped off at the PO.  I hope that I got all the orders correct.  If I missed something please don't hesitate to PM me or give me a call at the number I put in my return email to you.

A couple things to note are as follows:
1) In order for me to get all the pen kits in the small priority box I had to put 2 kits in a box.  In a few cases I just shipped the bagged parts, not the box they come in. 
2) there was a post after I started the group buy that commented about sending money as a friend/family so you don't have to pay the pp fees.  This may sound trivial but based on this buy its a pain to deal with. Without going into detail I will just say that when I do another group buy I will not take payment this way. It's a pain to have to go and manually type in the address on the USPS site not to mention the possibility of human error putting in the address incorrectly. Mannie commented on this. I hope you all can understand.  Mannie is correct on this subject.
3) a few people asked me if I was going to do any other pen kits. As of now I will be doing the imperials as well as the jr. Emps.  I will post when this will happen. You can post here if your interested or shoot me a PM.

It looks like there is a little bit of money left over. It is minimal some where's around $45-$55.  I can issue refunds if you like, but I have a proposal if your ALL in agreement with this. I should forward the leftover money to Mannie or Jeff.

MY PROPOSAL
I would like to take an Emp FP kit and make it into one of my watch part pens.  Then send it to Jeff or Mannie for them to auction off. That should bring well over the $50 or so that was left over and they can use the money as they see fit. Please post or PM me so I know what you all want me to do.

Finally I would like to thank Mannie and Jeff for the guidance in coordinating this buy.  Also a big thanks to all who participated!


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 18, 2014)

Got my vote


----------



## Monty (Jul 18, 2014)

Daleandjen08 said:


> ...It looks like there is a little bit of money left over. It is minimal some where's around $45-$55.  I can issue refunds if you like, but I have a proposal if your ALL in agreement with this. I should forward the leftover money to Mannie or Jeff.
> 
> MY PROPOSAL
> I would like to take an Emp FP kit and make it into one of my watch part pens.  Then send it to Jeff or Mannie for them to auction off. That should bring well over the $50 or so that was left over and they can use the money as they see fit. Please post or PM me so I know what you all want me to do...



Looks like this buy went off without any problems. Congrats.
As for any donations, it should be sent to Jeff for the benefit of all IAP.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 18, 2014)

Monty said:


> Daleandjen08 said:
> 
> 
> > ...It looks like there is a little bit of money left over. It is minimal some where's around $45-$55.  I can issue refunds if you like, but I have a proposal if your ALL in agreement with this. I should forward the leftover money to Mannie or Jeff.
> ...



Yes actually knock on wood went quit well and ahead of schedule.

Ok sounds good Mannie will do if everyone is in agreement.


----------



## jcm71 (Jul 18, 2014)

Works for me.


----------



## southernclay (Jul 18, 2014)

Sounds great Dale. Thanks for running the buy!!


----------



## glenspens (Jul 18, 2014)

works for me 2


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok I just got back from PO. ALL orders are in the mail!


----------



## jallan (Jul 19, 2014)

works for me also


----------



## Swagopenturner (Jul 19, 2014)

Work for me 2.  Let us all know when you are going to do the Imperial buy.


----------



## Skeleton2014 (Jul 19, 2014)

[QUOTE

It looks like there is a little bit of money left over. It is minimal some where's around $45-$55.  I can issue refunds if you like, but I have a proposal if your ALL in agreement with this. I should forward the leftover money to Mannie or Jeff.

MY PROPOSAL
I would like to take an Emp FP kit and make it into one of my watch part pens.  Then send it to Jeff or Mannie for them to auction off. That should bring well over the $50 or so that was left over and they can use the money as they see fit. Please post or PM me so I know what you all want me to do.

Finally I would like to thank Mannie and Jeff for the guidance in coordinating this buy.  Also a big thanks to all who participated![/QUOTE]

Just opened my email and saw PP notice on shipment... Thanks for doing the group buy!!!
 And yes, do the things that benefit IAP... Jeff


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 19, 2014)

Sounds fine Dale, donate to IAP.  Thanks for doing the buy!


----------



## SteveG (Jul 19, 2014)

Please toss my small refund into the IAP pot...and Mahalo for running this buy!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 19, 2014)

Swagopenturner said:


> Work for me 2.  Let us all know when you are going to do the Imperial buy.



Ok 
I sure will.

Thanks


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 19, 2014)

add me to that list also


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 19, 2014)

Skeleton2014 said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> It looks like there is a little bit of money left over. It is minimal some where's around $45-$55.  I can issue refunds if you like, but I have a proposal if your ALL in agreement with this. I should forward the leftover money to Mannie or Jeff.
> 
> ...



Just opened my email and saw PP notice on shipment... Thanks for doing the group buy!!!
 And yes, do the things that benefit IAP... Jeff [/QUOTE]

Your welcome and will do!

Thanks!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 19, 2014)

firewhatfire said:


> add me to that list also



Ok sounds good Phil!

Thanks!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 19, 2014)

plano_harry said:


> Sounds fine Dale, donate to IAP.  Thanks for doing the buy!



Your welcome Harry and thanks!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 19, 2014)

jallan said:


> works for me also



Thanks Jerald!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 19, 2014)

southernclay said:


> Sounds great Dale. Thanks for running the buy!!



Welcome Warren!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 19, 2014)

glenspens said:


> works for me 2



Ok thanks Glen!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 19, 2014)

Skeleton2014 said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> It looks like there is a little bit of money left over. It is minimal some where's around $45-$55.  I can issue refunds if you like, but I have a proposal if your ALL in agreement with this. I should forward the leftover money to Mannie or Jeff.
> 
> ...



Just opened my email and saw PP notice on shipment... Thanks for doing the group buy!!!
 And yes, do the things that benefit IAP... Jeff [/QUOTE]

Welcome Jeff!


----------



## SteveG (Jul 19, 2014)

Quote:
"3) a few people asked me if I was going to do any other pen kits. As of now I will be doing the imperials as well as the jr. Emps. I will post when this will happen. You can post here if your interested or shoot me a PM."

I am HIGHLY INTERESTED in both Imperials and Jr Emp's. So please do either or both. These are great component sets, and the group buy price points make them much more attractive to use. Thanks very much for your efforts in coordinating the buy.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 19, 2014)

SteveG said:


> Quote:
> "3) a few people asked me if I was going to do any other pen kits. As of now I will be doing the imperials as well as the jr. Emps. I will post when this will happen. You can post here if your interested or shoot me a PM."
> 
> I am HIGHLY INTERESTED in both Imperials and Jr Emp's. So please do either or both. These are great component sets, and the group buy price points make them much more attractive to use. Thanks very much for your efforts in coordinating the buy.



Ok sounds good Steve!

Thanks!


----------



## dtswebb (Jul 19, 2014)

Dale,

I am in total agreement with everyone else - any left over money should go to the IAP.

Thank you for doing this group buy.

And please count me in on the Imperials and Junior Emperor group buy.

Matthew


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 19, 2014)

dtswebb said:


> Dale,
> 
> I am in total agreement with everyone else - any left over money should go to the IAP.
> 
> ...



Ok sounds good!  Your welcome and Thanks!


----------



## jcm71 (Jul 21, 2014)

Just got my order in today's mail.  Going to turn one after lunch.  Thanks again, Dale.


----------



## MikeL (Jul 21, 2014)

Received my order today. Thank you for initiating and coordinating the order!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 21, 2014)

BURLMAN said:


> Just got my order in today's mail.  Going to turn one after lunch.  Thanks again, Dale.



Great!
Your welcome!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 21, 2014)

MikeL said:


> Received my order today. Thank you for initiating and coordinating the order!



Great!
Your welcome Mike!


----------



## southernclay (Jul 21, 2014)

Mine arrived today as well, thank you very much for the time and effort. They are very beautiful in person!

Great job Dale!


----------



## Skeleton2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

Just got the mail and the package was there!!! Great service Dale and thanks again for doing the group buy.  Jeff


----------



## glenspens (Jul 21, 2014)

Got them today   thanks  for all the work you put in to make this happen.... below cost and a head of schedule


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 21, 2014)

southernclay said:


> Mine arrived today as well, thank you very much for the time and effort. They are very beautiful in person!
> 
> Great job Dale!



Your welcome Warren!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 21, 2014)

Skeleton2014 said:


> Just got the mail and the package was there!!! Great service Dale and thanks again for doing the group buy.  Jeff



Your welcome Jeff!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 21, 2014)

glenspens said:


> Got them today   thanks  for all the work you put in to make this happen.... below cost and a head of schedule



Your welcome Glen!


----------



## manik (Jul 21, 2014)

Mine arrived today! 
Thanks for all the hard work and putting this together.
I only wish there was not a heat advisory for the rest of the week.
Well September is not all that far away;-)
Thanks again I don't know when I would of had a chance to try this kit without your effort.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 21, 2014)

I finished up my watch part blanks for the pen I'm going to make for the IAP. When I get the pen done I will post before sending it into Jeff for the auction.


----------



## dtswebb (Jul 26, 2014)

Dale,

I apologize for the tardiness, but wanted to confirm that the order was received. Thanks again for taking this group buy on and I do look forward to the Jr Emperor group buy.

Matthew


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks Dale, got mine several days ago!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 26, 2014)

dtswebb said:


> Dale,
> 
> I apologize for the tardiness, but wanted to confirm that the order was received. Thanks again for taking this group buy on and I do look forward to the Jr Emperor group buy.
> 
> Matthew



No problem Matthew! Glad you got them. I'll keep all of you informed on the next buy.

Thanks!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 26, 2014)

plano_harry said:


> Thanks Dale, got mine several days ago!



Your welcome Harry!


----------

